# New PowerMac G4 bi-pro 1Ghz



## Jagger (16 Septembre 2002)

J'aurais besoin de l'avis de possesseurs de ces machine ... mon IMac commençe a me faire ch*** et j'ai pas envie d'attendre les G5 :-( ... donc si vous avez cette machine ... donner moi vos impressions :-D merci (et les avis de gamers seraient cool aussi :-D )


----------



## blackhole (16 Septembre 2002)

t'as question est...... un peu bizarre...... le bi 1 GHz est le plus rapdie des macs sur le marché à l'heure actuelle (le bi 1,25 n'est pas encore livré)..... donc l'avis sera positif côté puissance.

mais il est bruyant, la ddr n'est pas supportée (et le bla bla habituel côté technique)....
commande le avec une 4mx, avec l'argent économisé prend une 4Ti ou une 8500 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## alphi (17 Septembre 2002)

Il est 60 % plus rapide que 733 (puma)
Applis testés :
Archicad et photoshop pour l'instant à sur des fichiers identiques
C'est epoustouflant !


----------



## Jagger (17 Septembre 2002)

Vraiment très bruyant ? :-( 
-
Pour la DDR ... bof pas trop grave ... il peut prendre de la SDRAM aussi ?
-
Pour la carte graphique je pensait prendre une ATI 9700


----------



## alphi (17 Septembre 2002)

Il est vrai qu'il est un peu plus bruyant, c'est toujours agacant
On s'entend quand même parler /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais quand je vois la différence de puissance avec le 733...je ne regrette pas du tout l'achat !
Ce matin j'ai recu une barettte de mémoire 512 Mo kingston, soit maintenant 768M0,  j'ai refait des test et ce n'est pas 60% plus rapide maintenant mais 100 % plus rapide que le 733, c'est simple il calcule 2 fois plus vite , par exemple sur l'applications de filtres sur photoshop ou des calculs sur Artlantis, des calcul de pers sur archicad, etc.. etc....

Il n'est pas difficile pour moi de faire la diffrénce j'ai les deux l'un à côtéde l'autre encore pour quelques jours ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Blob (17 Septembre 2002)

Mais pourquoi je viens lire ce sujet moi! ca va encore me faire mal au coeur de voir tout ces gens contents de leur nouveaux macs de guerre!!! J'en veux un aussi!!!!!! ouiiiin! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## iBen (18 Septembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Mais pourquoi je viens lire ce sujet moi! ca va encore me faire mal au coeur de voir tout ces gens contents de leur nouveaux macs de guerre!!! J'en veux un aussi!!!!!! ouiiiin! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *



j'ai failli craquer lors de l'AE avec toutes ces réduc ... je fais moi aussi du mal en venant lire des posts pareils !


----------



## mercutio (18 Septembre 2002)

Un beau jour peut-être .... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2002)

Justement, à propos du bruit du ventilo, il n'y aurait pas moyen de calmer l'animal?


----------



## alphi (18 Septembre 2002)

Après 3 jours de travail intensif sur ce nouveau G4, il est clair que la machine est bien plus puissante que le 733 qui n'a pourtant qu'un an !

Concernant le bruit...
Quand le bi-pro calcule, un ventilateur complémentaire se met en marche pendant 10 secondes et ce toutes les 5 minutes...(si quelqu'un d'autres a remarqué ce phénomène, merci de vos témoignages cela me rassurera)
Alors déjà que le ventilo normal est un plus bruyant que les anciens, ca devient ... un peu agacant mais bon il y a une parade simple  et efficace à tout heure.

Ouvrir Itunes, sélectionner un mp3 et mettre à fond le son  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Ah oui et pour ceux que cela effraie il y à encore pire au niveau bruit ventilos sur ces nouveaux G4...par exemple quand on redémarre la machine (pas tout le temps mais de temps en temps...)  alors là c'est pas un ventilateur qui se met en marche mais une turbine d'avion à réacteur au coeur même du G4...la première fois je me suis pécipité à la fenêtre pour voir si un avion ne s'était pas scratché dans le jardin ...

Les ordinateurs de demain seront équipés de 4 processeurs...mais le port du casque antibruit sera indispensable...

Enfin comme le travail se fera deux fois plus vite, on bossera à mi-temps.
"Think different" mais avec le casque  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## minime (19 Septembre 2002)

alphi a dit:
			
		

> Après 3 jours de travail intensif sur ce nouveau G4, il est clair que la machine est bien plus puissante que le 733 qui n'a pourtant qu'un an !



D'après ces tests de Macworld.com sur tous les modèles entre le 867Mhz et le dual 1.25Ghz la différence est assez sensible.


----------



## languedoc (19 Septembre 2002)

Aujourd'hui jeudi 19, le bi-pro 1,25 est disponible sur Apple Store. Là, j'aimerais que l'heureux nouveau possesseur nous fasse connaitre ses impressions  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## yoyo (20 Septembre 2002)

Etant passé d'un G4 350 au Bi-Pro 1GHz DDR, je ne regrette absolument pas mon achat.

J'encode mes DVD avec DVD Studio Pro à la vitesse de l'éclair.
2h de film sont encodé en 1h40 environ ;-)

Avec MediaPipe c'est un peu plus lent, environ deux fois la durée du film.

WarCraft III tourne du tonerre, franchement je vois pas le besoin de changer la Radeon 9000 Pro.

L'avantage du Bi-Pro c'est la souplesse, pendant que j'encode ma machine reste utilisable sans ralentissement, c'est le bonheur !

A+


----------



## Ludopac (21 Septembre 2002)

Moi j'ai un bi-pro 867. Je voulais juste régir sur le bruit.

Il est vrai qu'il est plus bruyant que mon G3 B&amp;W, mais franchement, c'est très supportable. Beaucoup de PC font plus de bruit.

L'Athlon 900 d'un de mais pote fait par exemple plus de bruit que mon G4.

Par contre quand le ventillo tourne à fond, il fait un peu plus de bruit. Mais j'ai dû l'entendre 5 secondes (2 fois 2 secondes au démarrage) en tout depuis 3 semaines.


----------



## bebert (22 Septembre 2002)

Après 7 jours de bons et loyaux service mon nouveau G4 bi-867 est tombé en panne ! Les 5 premiers jours j'étais aux anges. Il faut dire que comparé à mon vieux G3/300 bw, c'était le jour et la nuit côté performances.
Puis il s'est mis à planter : je croyais être revenu au temps du 7.5.2 ! Je me suis dis "c'est quand même pas la faute à Jaguar !". Parfois quand je le redémarrais, le ventilo s'allumait façon locomotive de TGV sans discontinuer ! D'autres fois kernel panic en plein boot, etc.
J'ai soupçonné un problème hard, confirmé par le tech. niveau 2 d'Apple Assistance. Diagnostic : problème au niveau d'un des deux processeurs. Echange de la carte la semaine prochaine.
J'ai juste eu le temps de sauvegarder mes données. En attendant, je suis retourné travailler sur mon G3 qui lui se porte à merveille depuis 3 ans


----------



## Jagger (22 Septembre 2002)

Je vous remercie tous pour vos avis ... Pour ton prob j'éspère que c'est pas générale :-/ et aussi que ca s'arrangera ...

bon bhen il me reste plus qu'a convaincre mes parents d'un prets sur 10mois :-D


----------



## Ludopac (22 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Après 7 jours de bons et loyaux service mon nouveau G4 bi-867 est tombé en panne ! Les 5 premiers jours j'étais aux anges. Il faut dire que comparé à mon vieux G3/300 bw, c'était le jour et la nuit côté performances.
Puis il s'est mis à planter : je croyais être revenu au temps du 7.5.2 ! Je me suis dis "c'est quand même pas la faute à Jaguar !". Parfois quand je le redémarrais, le ventilo s'allumait façon locomotive de TGV sans discontinuer ! D'autres fois kernel panic en plein boot, etc.
J'ai soupçonné un problème hard, confirmé par le tech. niveau 2 d'Apple Assistance. Diagnostic : problème au niveau d'un des deux processeurs. Echange de la carte la semaine prochaine.
J'ai juste eu le temps de sauvegarder mes données. En attendant, je suis retourné travailler sur mon G3 qui lui se porte à merveille depuis 3 ans      *<hr /></blockquote>

Je crois que tu n'as pas de bol  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Je ne pense pas que ça soit générale, le mien marche parfaitement (je croise les doigts) ey je n'ai pas encore "entendu" parler de ce genre de problème.

J'espère que tout va s'arranger rapidement pour ton G4.


----------



## Jagger (23 Septembre 2002)

Voilà voilà ... dans euhm 20 à 25 jours et si j'ai "de bonnes notes" (putain de chantage ! Et d'école à la c**) j'aurais mon zoli G4 Bi-1Ghz avec un écran Apple 17" TFT... que je devrais remboursé jusqu'a la fin de mes jours :-/ enfin non mais le G5 sront la depuis deja un moment :-D


----------



## blackhole (23 Septembre 2002)

2 conseilles: 
au moins 512MRam.... au moins....
et fait des bonnes notes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Sinon tu verras le 17 pouces c'est splendide.....

Sinon, n'oublie pas que la valeur du mac d'occase reste assez élevée (sauf pour les quicksilver qui ont prit plein les dents à cause de cette foison de bipro pas trop cher (bi 867))


----------



## bebert (23 Septembre 2002)

Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne pense pas que ça soit générale, le mien marche parfaitement (je croise les doigts) ey je n'ai pas encore "entendu" parler de ce genre de problème.*



Je ne prend pas mon cas pour une généralité rassurez-vous ! Je suis confiant pour l'avenir /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Olivier.w (24 Septembre 2002)

Il est hyper puissant mais vraiment très bruyant.

J'ai ouvert mon G4, le ventilateur s'est mis en 3ème vitesse, j'ai téléphoner et la personne au bout du téléphone snas rien que je lui dise m'a demandé si j'étais pas dans une fuzée.

A part ca je me répéte hyper puissant.


----------



## Ludopac (25 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Olivier.w:</font><hr />* Il est hyper puissant mais vraiment très bruyant.

J'ai ouvert mon G4, le ventilateur s'est mis en 3ème vitesse, j'ai téléphoner et la personne au bout du téléphone snas rien que je lui dise m'a demandé si j'étais pas dans une fuzée.

A part ca je me répéte hyper puissant.  *<hr /></blockquote>

Très bruyant ??? Peut-être ouvert, mais quand il est fermé, c'est quand même pas si bruyant que ça ...


----------



## bebert (25 Septembre 2002)

Un petit résumé de mes malheurs :

12/09 : réception de mon bi-867
20/09 : Apple Assistance dignostique un problème sur la carte processeurs
24/09 : appel de la société sous-traitante qui va faire l'intervention : délai de réception de la pièce : 1 semaine !
25/09 : appel de réclamation au 01 41 91 86 39 pour essayer de faire avancer le "schmilblik" : "Je m'occupe personnellement de votre dossier".
30/09 : à suivre
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## yoyo (28 Septembre 2002)

Mon nouveau Bi-Pro 1Ghz à refusé de démarrer hier soir !
Ecran gris au boot et rien ne se passait......

J'ai pressé 5 sec le bouton power, il s'est éteint, puis je l'ai réenclenché !

Il a booté mais a fait beaucoup plus de temps que d'habitude et le ventilateur n'arretait pas de passer du mode vitesse minimum à vitesse max, environ 3 à 4 fois de suite.

Puis tout est rentré dans l'ordre, maintenant il tourne bien, je
croise les doigts !

A+


----------



## Jagger (28 Septembre 2002)

je commence a douter :-( il y a pas qq un qui en a un qui merde pas ?


----------



## alphi (28 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour
Après être passé 15 jours avec mon nouveau bi-pro 1GHz;, je croise aussi les doignts car pour l'instant pas l'ombre d'un problème...pourvu que ça dure !
Les premiers  jours, j'étais ennuyé par un second ventilateur qui se mettait en marche 30 secondes toutes les  5 minutes...mais depuis 1 semaine plus de 2° ventilateur, alors soit il a grillé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  soit le G4 est rodé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jagger (28 Septembre 2002)

rodé ??!!!! je commence a avoir très peur ! ... en plus le bruit si il est aussi horrible :-( enfin la ma mère c'est achté un Imac 17" et c'est vraiment le pied comparer a mon Imac 500 ... j'ose a peine imaginer le G4 1Ghz bi pro :-D

Enfin de toute facon je dois encore attendre jusqu'au 15 octobre ....


----------



## Ludopac (28 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alphi:</font><hr />* Bonjour
Après être passé 15 jours avec mon nouveau bi-pro 1GHz;, je croise aussi les doignts car pour l'instant pas l'ombre d'un problème...pourvu que ça dure !
Les premiers  jours, j'étais ennuyé par un second ventilateur qui se mettait en marche 30 secondes toutes les  5 minutes...mais depuis 1 semaine plus de 2° ventilateur, alors soit il a grillé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  soit le G4 est rodé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Bizarre le ventillo ... Ou alors c'est que sur le bi Ghz que ça se met en route ? Parce que sur mon bi-867, je ne l'entend jamais ...


----------



## alphi (29 Septembre 2002)

En fait le second ventilo se met en marche que dans des cas bien particulier.

Je ne l'ai encore jamais entendu sur les logiciels comme word, Excel, ... mais dès qu'il y a un cacul du genre calcul d'une image sous Artlantis pendant 30 minutes par exemple ...alors là il se met en marche. quelques secondes toutes les 5 ou 10  minutes environ.

Sinon pour en revenir au test réalisé chez moi entre un G4 733 (512 de Ram) sous X.1.5 et un G4 Bi-por 1Giga (768 de ram) sous X.2.1 voilà ce qu'il en est (sur les même fichiers bien entendu) :

Archicad, calcul d'une perspective avec ombres d'un bâtiment de taille moyenne :
- G4 733 : 50 secondes
- G4 Bi-pro : 15 secondes

Photoshop, ouverture d'un fichier de 283 Mo
- G4 733 : 2 minutes 43
- G4 Bi-pro : 1 minute 05

Photoshop, enregistrement de ce même fichier de 283 Mo
- G4 733 : 4 minutes 11
- G4 Bi-pro : 2 minutes


"Ya pas photo"  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jagger (29 Septembre 2002)

Je dois dire que j'ai perdu mon enthousiasme ....

-le bruit (je suis designer et peut etre que ca fait de moi un connard mais j'aime bien travaillier dans le calme)

-Les problèmes des acheteurs que vous êtes

-Cet histoire de deusième ventilo

-la DDR pas pris en charge

-les G5 pour janvier 2003 (normalement et selon toute attente)

Je les trouve bien mais (dsl paul pour t'avoir contredit) j'ai l'impression que ca reste des machine de transition ... 

Si j'avais l'argent je m'en acheterais un tous de suite ... Mais je dois dire que je risque d'être un peut dégouté de devoir encore rembourser mon mac alors que les G5 (qui seront, je l'espère des machines vraiment incroyable (Steve n'est pas quelqu'un de stupide et il est sûrement totalement conscient que les G4 overclocker  ne tiendront plus très longtemps)) seront sortis ...

Vous me direz : acheter un QuickSilver 933Mhz ca vas te couter 2999CHF (environ 1999) ça me reviendrais au même prix qu'un Bi-867 new generation... mais le 2/3 du bruit en moins et l'assurance que j'aurais presque pas de problème ... et puis pour 2minutes de calcule en plus je vais pas en crever ... surtout si dans 1 année je m'achete un G5 et que je vends celui la a mon frère.
Et puis l'écran plat apple 17" je pourrais le garder pour mon prochain (j'espère) ... Je pourrais lui mettre un Radeon 9700 et je crois que je serais pas trop mal loti ... Surtout que je fait pas de 3D (mon frère seulement) et pas de vidéo ...

Enfin je sais pas trop ... les 1200CHF que j'economise sur l'ordi c'est juste le prix de l'écran ....


----------



## alphi (29 Septembre 2002)

Il est vrai que 2 minutes c'est pas grand chose, voir rien du tout  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ....mais 2 minutes répété 50 fois sur une journée de travail, on gagne 1heure 30 ! et là ca change tout. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif 

Il n'y a pas besoin d'être designer pour aimer travailler dans le calme /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
On rêve tous d'une machine silencieuse, mais alors tous ...
Je partage ton avis

Pour les G5, ce ne sera pas des machines extrordinaires, ce sera une évolution comme d'habitude. 
Il y aura tojours et toujours des problèmes, des points forts, des points faibles et pour les systèmes et les softs à venir ce sera pareil...Ce sera toujours des machines de transition, TOUJOURS ! mais ça beaucoup d'entre nous ne veulent pas le comprendre.

Attendre systématiquement une dernière machine révolutionaire c'est certainement pas la solution (c'est un avis personnel) et puis un mac cela se revend très bien en occasion ...je vais pas attendre un G6 pour vendre le bi-pro..dès qu'une machine plus puissante sera sorti (même si il s'appelle encore G4)  allez hop à la foire comme avec le 733 il y a 15 jours ou avec le 400 il y a 1 an et demi...ou avec le duodock 230 il y a ...longtemps 

@+
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Ludopac (29 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jagger:</font><hr />* Je dois dire que j'ai perdu mon enthousiasme ....

-le bruit (je suis designer et peut etre que ca fait de moi un connard mais j'aime bien travaillier dans le calme)

-Les problèmes des acheteurs que vous êtes

-Cet histoire de deusième ventilo

-la DDR pas pris en charge

-les G5 pour janvier 2003 (normalement et selon toute attente)

*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est un choix. Mais bon :

- le G5 en janvier ??? Je n'y crois pas. Peut-être des G4 tirant parti de la DDR. Mais il est fort possible que l'entrée de gamme redevienne mono-processeur.
- le bruit ? Je ne suis pas certain que les prochains Mac soient moins bruyant. Et pour en revenir au ventilateur, celui mon bi-867 ne  se met pas en 3 ième vitesse même lors de calcul long ( genre encodage de film ou jeux gourmand.).
- quand aux problèmes moi je n'en ai aucun. Et c'est pareil pour un copain qui s'est acheté lui aussi un bi-867. Et à part le problème de Bebert qui à mon avis n'as pas eut de bol, je ne vois pas trop de pocesseur de nouveaux G4 se plaindre.

Mais bon, de toute façon si tu n'es pas pressé ça ne coûte rien d'attendre.


----------



## mtra (30 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jagger:</font><hr />* Je dois dire que j'ai perdu mon enthousiasme ....

-le bruit (je suis designer et peut etre que ca fait de moi un connard mais j'aime bien travaillier dans le calme)

-Les problèmes des acheteurs que vous êtes

-Cet histoire de deusième ventilo

-la DDR pas pris en charge

-les G5 pour janvier 2003 (normalement et selon toute attente)

Je les trouve bien mais (dsl paul pour t'avoir contredit) j'ai l'impression que ca reste des machine de transition ... 

Si j'avais l'argent je m'en acheterais un tous de suite ... Mais je dois dire que je risque d'être un peut dégouté de devoir encore rembourser mon mac alors que les G5 (qui seront, je l'espère des machines vraiment incroyable (Steve n'est pas quelqu'un de stupide et il est sûrement totalement conscient que les G4 overclocker  ne tiendront plus très longtemps)) seront sortis ...

Vous me direz : acheter un QuickSilver 933Mhz ca vas te couter 2999CHF (environ 1999) ça me reviendrais au même prix qu'un Bi-867 new generation... mais le 2/3 du bruit en moins et l'assurance que j'aurais presque pas de problème ... et puis pour 2minutes de calcule en plus je vais pas en crever ... surtout si dans 1 année je m'achete un G5 et que je vends celui la a mon frère.
Et puis l'écran plat apple 17" je pourrais le garder pour mon prochain (j'espère) ... Je pourrais lui mettre un Radeon 9700 et je crois que je serais pas trop mal loti ... Surtout que je fait pas de 3D (mon frère seulement) et pas de vidéo ...

Enfin je sais pas trop ... les 1200CHF que j'economise sur l'ordi c'est juste le prix de l'écran ....   *<hr /></blockquote>

1) le bruit ca depend vraiment de bcp de chose, la ou tu travails la temperature etc..sinon les ventilo on peux les changer..

2) il y aura tjrs des mac qui viennent plus puissant que les précédents. n'imaginez pas qu'il y aura un bond incroyable de puissance entre les anciens et les futurs (question de marketing). et puis les g5? tu parles de choses que tu as lu en les prenant pour acquisent. on changera peut etre de processeur vers la fin de l'annee prochaine, alors ne table pas dessus. et meme si cela arrivait les machines seraient juste un peu plus puissantes que les anciennes (comme d'habitude). Alors tu prefere acheter une nouvelle generation comportant des erreurs de jeunesse ou une plateforme bien rodé? Et puis les G4 ne sont pas overclocker ! ! encore de la désinformation.... 
3) les QS sont reputé aussi bruyant (meme plus que les nouveaux G4)
mais la je n'est fais que lire les apreciations des gens dans divers forums...


----------



## Jagger (30 Septembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Il est vrai que 2 minutes c'est pas grand chose, voir rien du tout  ....mais 2 minutes répété 50 fois sur une journée de travail, on gagne 1heure 30 ! et là ca change tout.  <hr /></blockquote> 

Pour moi qui bosse pour mon plaisir surtout et pas pour la production a tous prix c'est pas trop grave...

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Il n'y a pas besoin d'être designer pour aimer travailler dans le calme 
On rêve tous d'une machine silencieuse, mais alors tous ...
Je partage ton avis <hr /></blockquote> 

Quand je disais designer c'était surtout pour marquer le fait que j'aime etre dans un environnement calme pour pouvoire me conscentrer :-D mais c'est sur que le bruit ca doit faire c*** tous le monde

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Pour les G5, ce ne sera pas des machines extrordinaires, ce sera une évolution comme d'habitude.
Il y aura tojours et toujours des problèmes, des points forts, des points faibles et pour les systèmes et les softs à venir ce sera pareil...Ce sera toujours des machines de transition, TOUJOURS ! mais ça beaucoup d'entre nous ne veulent pas le comprendre. <hr /></blockquote> 

pour les machines de transition je comprends tout a fait ton point de vue et je suis 100% d'accord avec lui ... le fait est que les G5 se font attendre et que les new G4 arrivent comme "calmant pour le peuple" (a prendre avec des pincette cette remarque svp)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Attendre systématiquement une dernière machine révolutionaire c'est certainement pas la solution (c'est un avis personnel) et puis un mac cela se revend très bien en occasion ...je vais pas attendre un G6 pour vendre le bi-pro..dès qu'une machine plus puissante sera sorti (même si il s'appelle encore G4) allez hop à la foire comme avec le 733 il y a 15 jours ou avec le 400 il y a 1 an et demi...ou avec le duodock 230 il y a ...longtemps
 <hr /></blockquote> 

Encore d'accords avec toi :-D disont que je suis un grand sentimental (stupidement ??!!!) et que j'aime bien garder mes machine ... a l'image de mon mac Plus qui tourne toujours (sigh)
Mon argument tien du fait que je n'ai pas l'argent pour m'acheter ne serais-ce qu'une soris optique ... si mon père me prete l'argent et que les G5 sortent est sont des vrais monstres (c'est possible . Comme je le disais Steve n'est pas stupide et il devrait en toute logique se depecher ou en tous cas ne pas trop trainer a sortire une machine qui serais vraiment "nouvelle"). Et payer un mac alors qu'une nouvelle technologie est sortie ca dois pas faire du bien ( si je n'achete " qu'un" QS 933 je rembourserais mon achat en moins de 6 mois (contre minimum 11 mois avec les new bi-pro) ... Le temps de voir venire d'eventuelle nouvelle machine et de voir leur erreur de jeunesse corigée ...


----------



## Jagger (30 Septembre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 - le G5 en janvier ??? Je n'y crois pas. Peut-être des G4 tirant parti de la DDR. Mais il est fort possible que l'entrée de gamme redevienne mono-processeur.
 <hr /></blockquote> 

Ce n'est qu'un avis voire une esperence personnel ...

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 - le bruit ? Je ne suis pas certain que les prochains Mac soient moins bruyant. Et pour en revenir au ventilateur, celui mon bi-867 ne se met pas en 3 ième vitesse même lors de calcul long ( genre encodage de film ou jeux gourmand.). <hr /></blockquote> 

Moi je l'éspere vivement ... je trouve le refrod trop gros et le ventilo trop gros pour qu'il n'y ais pas un probleme au niveaux de la temp des prosc. ? Non ?

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 - quand aux problèmes moi je n'en ai aucun. Et c'est pareil pour un copain qui s'est acheté lui aussi un bi-867. Et à part le problème de Bebert qui à mon avis n'as pas eut de bol, je ne vois pas trop de pocesseur de nouveaux G4 se plaindre. <hr /></blockquote> 

Plutot une bonne nouvelle donc .. je croise les doight ... mais tu as raison ce n'est peut etre est je l'espere surement pas générale

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Mais bon, de toute façon si tu n'es pas pressé ça ne coûte rien d'attendre. <hr /></blockquote> 

C'est pour ca que je crois que j'aurais meillieur temps de prendre un machine un peut moi bonne ( est surtout bcp moins chere ) ... j'y economiserais l'écran et je pourrais effectivement m'en rachter une plus tard


----------



## Jagger (30 Septembre 2002)

&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; juste this link : http://www.barefeats.com/pmddr.html &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 1) le bruit ca depend vraiment de bcp de chose, la ou tu travails la temperature etc..sinon les ventilo on peux les changer..
 <hr /></blockquote> 

C'est sur mais bon...

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 2) il y aura tjrs des mac qui viennent plus puissant que les précédents. n'imaginez pas qu'il y aura un bond incroyable de puissance entre les anciens et les futurs (question de marketing). et puis les g5? tu parles de choses que tu as lu en les prenant pour acquisent. on changera peut etre de processeur vers la fin de l'annee prochaine, alors ne table pas dessus. et meme si cela arrivait les machines seraient juste un peu plus puissantes que les anciennes (comme d'habitude). Alors tu prefere acheter une nouvelle generation comportant des erreurs de jeunesse ou une plateforme bien rodé? Et puis les G4 ne sont pas overclocker ! ! encore de la désinformation....
 <hr /></blockquote> 

C'est pas des truc que j'ai lu :-D ne te fait pas trop de soucis la dessus j'evite la lecture de rumeur aussi stupide ... enfin c'est plus un avis... je suis sur mac depuis que j'ai 4ans ( c'était en 1989 ) et je crois que j'ai encore envie de croire que mon mégalo de Steve vas m'étonner
-
Pour les G4 c'était une facon de parler pour dire que ces proc arrive a un point ou la clocks ne peut aller plus loin que grace a des turbine d'hélico ....
-
Sinon moi je n'ai pas besoin de LA machine de la morts pour le moment ... du moment que je peut utiliser agreablement photoshop 7 sur os x ainsi qu'illu et golive ( poouahhh ) et que je puis faire tourner les dernier jeux ....


----------



## Jagger (30 Septembre 2002)

http://www.vnunet.fr/actu/article.htm?numero=9428


----------



## Jagger (30 Septembre 2002)

bon bon et voilà encore une question (sur laquelle je viens de m'engueuler longuement avec un ami) : vous pensez qu'avec un 933 et une radeon 9700 je fait tourné les jeux encore combien de temps ?


----------



## Number One (30 Septembre 2002)

Tu m'as pas dit une seule fois que tu comptait mettre 500  pour une Radeon 9700 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Jagger (30 Septembre 2002)

Bhen ca change quoi ? avec ou sans :-D ! Tu veux dire que j'ai gueuler durant 1h30 pour rien :-D ? !!!! Son tu pouvais pas m'attendre 5 minutes hein ? monstre  !

mais si bien sur la 9700 fait partis de mon plant :-D


----------



## blackhole (30 Septembre 2002)

on ne sait pas ce que vaudra la 9700 sur mac.... il est possible qu'elle ne sera pas plus puissante que la 4Ti


----------



## Nemo (30 Septembre 2002)

j'en ai un depuis 15 jours :

512 de ram Apple, 512 de Kingstone.
120 Go ATA-100 + 2x60 Go ATA-66
Superdrive + Graveur CD Philips 48x
Geforce4Ti

Aucun plantage, aucun kernel panic, aucune incompatibilité.

Il ne fait pas plus de bruit que mon ancien Sawtooth, et de loin. Juste sur un démarrage à froid là on dirait une vrai soufflerie pendant 5 secondes, j'ai presque sursauter au premier boot /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Ensuite c'est le ronron habituel. De temps en temps l'autre ventilo tourne quelques secondes mais c'est rare. Il faut aussi dire qu'à l'avant (là ou on met 2 disque ide) il y a un ventilo pour ces disques et qu'il est utilisé chez moi, donc pour ceux qui n'en mettent pas il ne devrait pas se déclencher (je n'en suis pas sûr). N'oublions pas que le bruit c'est le prix à payer pour une machine aussi bien intégrée, l'équivalent PC c'est une tour beaucoup plus haute et plus volumineuse (2 périph optique, 4 disques ide, 4 pci+agp, bi-pro).

L'intégration c'est juste trop bien fait! Et les finitions j'étais assez bluffé, de même que les protections pour la machine quand on la reçoit c'est vraiment pas du foutage de gueule et très soigné ! La carte mère a une superbe couleur vert bouteille foncé pour un peu on laisserait presque le capot ouvert /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif (et le ventilateur de la GeforceTi, c'est presque une oeuvre d'art tellement kilé zoli /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Le petit rack pour mettre 2 disques IDE à l'avant est super bien pensé, pratique et sûr. J'ai mis 2 disque ide en plus ça le fait bien, 3 en tout et il m'en reste un de libre. Pour la vidéo c'est dément /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Rajouter le graveur CD n'est pas difficile non plus, faut juste vérifier que la face avant du chariot puisse passer par l'ouverture, qui est limitée au standard (j'ai du décliper le plastique de mon phillips).

Le capot d'ouverture avant fait un bruit de portière de ferrari c'est pas désagréable /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Et les deux raccourçis clavier pour éjecter les lecteurs on ne s'en passe plus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Quand au capot principale de la machine il a été "métalisé" ça donne un aspect et un touché beaucoup plus sûr et moins "toc" qu'avant.

La connectique a l'arrière a été rabaissée en bas, et tout est concentré au même endroit c'est plus pratique. Les ports PCI eux se trouvent sur le haut.

Côté performance c'est le jour et la nuit avec mon ancien Sawtooth 400Mhz. Je vais faire des tests quand j'aurais réparé le disque de l'ancien, mais en encodage quicktime, en rendu final cut et after effect, ça va beaucoup beaucoup plus vite (c'est la moindre des choses pour une machine à 20.000 balles /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 2 ans d'économie je voulais pas me retrouver avec un p4 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Pour les jeux c'est simple : je met toutes les options à fond en 1280x1024 et j'ai un framerate dément! Max Payne, Wolfenstein, Undying, Alice, Elite Force, Medal of Honor, Warcraft 3, Soldier of Fortune 2, tous les derniers jeux tournent super bien avec les settings à 200%.

Jaguar est plus rapide que OS 9 sur cette machine /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Et pour un budget serré le 867 est déjà une excellente machine qui n'a pas à rougir, c'est au moins aussi bien que le haut de gamme d'il y a encore quelques semaines.


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2002)

J'ai reçu mon bi pro 1,25 samedi et je dois dire que c'est fabuleux.
C'est vrai que je passe d'un G3 au bi 1,25, mais quelle machine!
Le bruit n'est finalement pas si génant que ça.
La fluidité est étonnante.
je continue mes tests, mais je suis très impressionné avec Photoshop.
Pas encore essayé l'encodage de mp3.
le système est hyper réactif.
C'est un bonheur de pouvoir faire autant de choses en même temps sans aucun ralentissement (copie de 35 Go de fichier tout en installant des logiciels et en utilisant I-Tune...).
Berf, le bonheur absolu!!


----------



## yoyo (1 Octobre 2002)

Exatement du même avis avec mon Bi-Pro 1Ghz, c'est vrai que ca turbine et fait du bruit. Mais pour le bruit c'est moins que mon ancien G4 350 qui faisait encore plus de bruit.

Y'a pas de deuxième ventilo, c'est juste la vitesse de rotation qui augmente mais uniquement quand on exploite la puissance de cette machine. Le ventilo tourne plus rapidement uniquement quand j'encode des video, sinon ca tourne toujours au ralenti.

Côté jeux, je vois pas ce qu'une machine plus puissante apporterait, c'est fluide à l'extrême !

Et côté Bi-Pro je le redis et redis, pour ceux qui en doutent c'est mieux qu'un seul processeur à 2 Ghz, c'est sûr !

Il suffit d'avoir un Bi-Pro pour en être convaincu !


----------



## languedoc (1 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabienr:</font><hr />* J'ai reçu mon bi pro 1,25 samedi et je dois dire que c'est fabuleux.
C'est vrai que je passe d'un G3 au bi 1,25, mais quelle machine!
Le bruit n'est finalement pas si génant que ça.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Quelle carte as-tu choisie s'il te plaît ?
combien de mémoire ?
Je suis intéressé, moi aussi.
Merci de ta réponse /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Octobre 2002)

J'ai le modèle avec la carte ATI et 512 Mo de ram. our le moment, je ne pense pas augmenter la mémoire, je verrai à l'usage.
Si le besoin se fait ressentir (notament pour la vidéo) je rajouterai 512 Mo, masi pour le moment ça tourne très bien comme ça.
je précise que je n'ai plus de Classic dessus, donc je ne sais pas comment ça tourne.


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2002)

Salut à tous,

Le réparateur doit venir demain (02/10) remplacer la carte bi-pro de mon PMac. Il vont m'entendre chez Apple si ça turbine pas d'ici demain soir !
J'étais tellement été époustouflé par la réacitivité du bi-pro que je suis en manque !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Jagger (2 Octobre 2002)

Et voilà je me suis acheter un Powermac G4 933 et un écrans Apple TFT 17" le tous pour : eh eh eh  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Ludopac (3 Octobre 2002)

Jagger a dit:
			
		

> * Et voilà je me suis acheter un Powermac G4 933 et un écrans Apple TFT 17" le tous pour : eh eh eh  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Autant j'aurais pu comprendre que tu attendes pour t'acheter les prochains PM autant je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu as acheté un PM 933 que tu as dû payer au même prix que le bi-867 ?????

Il était bcp moins cher ? C'est pour le Superdrive ???


----------



## yoyo (3 Octobre 2002)

Ben là je te comprends vraiment pas du tout.

A mon avis, soit tu attendais de futures machines, ou alors tu prenait
un Bi-Pro nouvelle generation !

Même le Bi-Pro 866 avec SuperDrive en option est très abordable !

J'espère que t'a pas payé ca plus de 1500.- suisse, sinon c'est
le gars qui te l'a vendu qui doit être heureux !!!!!!!!


----------



## Jagger (3 Octobre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />

 J'espère que t'a pas payé ca plus de 1500.- suisse, sinon c'est
le gars qui te l'a vendu qui doit être heureux !!!!!!!! 
  <hr /></blockquote> 

Euh pas sur d'avoir compris ...

Pour info il est neuf !!! Pas d'occase ....


----------



## bebert (3 Octobre 2002)

Et combien l'as tu payé ?


----------



## yoyo (4 Octobre 2002)

Les mono processeur 933 sont des anciens PowerMac, ce n'est pas la gamme actuelle. Actuellement ce sont des Bi-Pro 866, Bi-Pro 1Ghz et Bi-Pro 1.25 Ghz avec de la DDR SDRAM et des bus à 133 ou 166 Mhz.

Le modèle mono-processeur 933 possède un bus à 133 Mhz avec de la SDRAM PC 133 et un ancien boitier QuickSilver.

Voilà pourquoi je te demande combien tu l'as payé d'occasion ?


----------



## Ludopac (4 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par YOYO:</font><hr />* Les mono processeur 933 sont des anciens PowerMac, ce n'est pas la gamme actuelle. Actuellement ce sont des Bi-Pro 866, Bi-Pro 1Ghz et Bi-Pro 1.25 Ghz avec de la DDR SDRAM et des bus à 133 ou 166 Mhz.

Le modèle mono-processeur 933 possède un bus à 133 Mhz avec de la SDRAM PC 133 et un ancien boitier QuickSilver.

Voilà pourquoi je te demande combien tu l'as payé d'occasion ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi j'avais bien compris qu'il l'avait acheté neuf. Mais si c'est au même prix que le bi-867 je me demande où est l'intérêt ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Octobre 2002)

Jagger a dit:
			
		

> * &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; juste this link : http://www.barefeats.com/pmddr.html &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*



[mode berserker]
Juste parce que je peux pas laisser passer ... 
ces tests sont de la connerie pure, facon de se faire mousser avec j'ai des bench avant tout le monde. Les nouveaux G4 tirent partie de la DDR. Essaye de faire tourner WarIII, Q3 et une lecture DVD sur l'ancien bi-GHZ ... je peux te dire qu'il va tirer la gueule, contrairement au nouveau bi-ghz ... parce que la il est vraiment en charge, et a vraiment besoin de faire des échanges mémoire de folie.
arretez de prendre ce qui est publié sur le net pour argent comptant. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
[/mode berserker]
@+

Guillaume


----------



## Jagger (5 Octobre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Moi j'avais bien compris qu'il l'avait acheté neuf. Mais si c'est au même prix que le bi-867 je me demande où est l'intérêt ?
 <hr /></blockquote> 

je suis pas si stupide ... 

Sinon j'en suis vraiment très content !

Pour ton truc de faire tourner Wr III ( qui tourne parfaitement sur mon 933 tous au max ) Q3 et un dvd en meme temps ... je voius vraiment pas l'interet !!!!!

Sinon pour les bench j'en ai rien a f*** j'ai mis ca comme ca .. de toute facon comme tu le dis : chaque site publie sont truc different ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (5 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jagger:</font><hr />* 
Pour ton truc de faire tourner Wr III ( qui tourne parfaitement sur mon 933 tous au max ) Q3 et un dvd en meme temps ... je voius vraiment pas l'interet !!!!!*<hr /></blockquote>

Ben l'interet c'est de montrer que le G4 ben il supporte la DDR tout betement !
La DDR n'a de véritable interet que lorsque tu mets ta becane suffisament en charge au niveau des echanges memoires. Sinon tu gagnes pratiquement rien. C'est pas une technologie super trop top de la mort qui tue qui chamboule tout dans les performances d'une machine. Et les tests de BareFeats font des tests à 1 cents d'euro qui mettent pas les machines en charge.

J'ai horreur d'un truc .. la désinformation ... et encore plus quand elle touche le Mac qui est plus que souvent victime de désinformation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume


----------



## Ludopac (5 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Ben l'interet c'est de montrer que le G4 ben il supporte la DDR tout betement !
La DDR n'a de véritable interet que lorsque tu mets ta becane suffisament en charge au niveau des echanges memoires. Sinon tu gagnes pratiquement rien. C'est pas une technologie super trop top de la mort qui tue qui chamboule tout dans les performances d'une machine. Et les tests de BareFeats font des tests à 1 cents d'euro qui mettent pas les machines en charge.

J'ai horreur d'un truc .. la désinformation ... et encore plus quand elle touche le Mac qui est plus que souvent victime de désinformation /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. Il est intéressant de voir que tes tests donnent une vision différente des nouvelles machines.
J'ai vu beaucoup d'acheteur potentiel sur internet se retournait vers le G4 933 plutôt que le bi-867 à cause des tests de barefeats. Je trouve ça plutôt domâge pour eux, car ils ont acheté une machine moins performante et aussi chère.
Je ne parle pas pour toi Jagger, vu que je ne sais pas combien tu as acheté ton G4 933, mais d'autres personnes l'ont acheté au même prix que le bi-867. Y'en a même qui ont préféré acheté un ancien bi-Ghz plutôt que le nouveau ????? Là c'est encore pire !

Mais bon, il est certain que si Jagger s'est trouvé un G4 933 pour pas trop cher, il a sans doute fait une bonne affaire.


----------



## yoyo (6 Octobre 2002)

C'est vraiment dommage que tu n'ai pas pris un Bi-processeur avec DDR.
Ca marche vraiment mieux que l'ancienne génération surtout quand on charge le système. Si tu fais du Net, de l'encodage, iTunes les nouveaux bi-pro ne bougent pas d'un oreille ce qui n'est pas le cas des anciennes machine.

Si j'avais été à ta place j'aurais sans hésité une seule seconde pris le Bi-pro 866 DDR.......

Dommage que tu n'ai pas compris l'intérêt des Bi-Pro, de la DDR, de la nouvelle carte mère et des nouvelles cartes graphiques.......


----------



## Jagger (6 Octobre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 J'ai vu beaucoup d'acheteur potentiel sur internet se retournait vers le G4 933 plutôt que le bi-867 à cause des tests de barefeats. Je trouve ça plutôt domâge pour eux, car ils ont acheté une machine moins performante et aussi chère.
Je ne parle pas pour toi Jagger, vu que je ne sais pas combien tu as acheté ton G4 933, mais d'autres personnes l'ont acheté au même prix que le bi-867. Y'en a même qui ont préféré acheté un ancien bi-Ghz plutôt que le nouveau ????? Là c'est encore pire !

Mais bon, il est certain que si Jagger s'est trouvé un G4 933 pour pas trop cher, il a sans doute fait une bonne affaire. 
 <hr /></blockquote> 

C'est sûrement vrais ...

Pour le prix je vais pas le dire mais je l'aurais peut etre pas acheter si je le payait le même prix...


----------



## Jagger (6 Octobre 2002)

Bhen YOYO pour le moment ca me vas très bien .. je peut facilement ecoder de mp3, faire l'image d'un cd, utiliser Photoshop, Golive , illustrator en meme temps /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif !!! Sans que ca ralentise... et j'ai que 256 de RAM (pour le moment)


----------



## Jagger (6 Octobre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 de la DDR, de la nouvelle carte mère et des nouvelles cartes graphiques....... 
 <hr /></blockquote> 

Pour la carte graphiques je peut la changer :-D pour la main et la DDR bof ... c'est surement vrais


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2002)

En entreprise, nous avons acquis 2 G4 bi-pro, depuis une semaine. L'un marche bien, l'autre a rendu l'ame au bout de 2 jours, un des 2 bi-pro etant "out of Africa". Je l'amene lundi en service apres vente apple, et je serre les fesses pour que ca ne dure pas 20 ans.
D'autre part, le rebootage de la machine est carrement prehistorique par rapport aux anciennes machines.
A bas le susteme X ! A bas micro-Intosh ! Vive l'ancien systeme... c'etait mieux avant ...
Pour finir, le bipro est reellement ultra rapide.


----------



## Ludopac (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mac-Zagor:</font><hr />* A bas le susteme X ! A bas micro-Intosh ! Vive l'ancien systeme... c'etait mieux avant ...
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ça c'est un truc que je peux encore moins comprendre.

En gros pour moi ça veut dire : vive la mémoire non protégée, vive le monotâche, vive les plantages intenpestifs, vive la gestion pourrie de la mémoire virtuelle.

Mais bon chacun son truc. Mac OS X est le meilleur système que j'ai utilisé jusqu'ici. Et c'est vraiment agréable de l'utiliser sur mon bi-pro 867. Mais bon, là n'est pas le sujet.


----------



## Ludopac (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Jagger:</font><hr />*
Pour le prix je vais pas le dire mais je l'aurais peut etre pas acheter si je le payait le même prix...
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ok. De toute façon le principal c'est que tu en sois satisfait. Il est certain que tu as tout de même acheté une bonne machine.


----------



## bebert (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mac-Zagor:</font><hr />*D'autre part, le rebootage de la machine est carrement prehistorique par rapport aux anciennes machines.
A bas le susteme X ! A bas micro-Intosh ! Vive l'ancien systeme... c'etait mieux avant ...
Pour finir, le bipro est reellement ultra rapide.   *<hr /></blockquote>

Bien que je n'ai pu le tester à fond cause panne, le boot de mon bi-pro est aussi rapide en 9 qu'en X. Et encore, je n'ai pas installé toutes les extensions du système 9 qui étaient sur mon ancien mac.

Pour info, je vais bénéficier d'un échange standard de machine car le SAV d'Apple ne peut pas me fournir de carte processeurs avant longtemps


----------



## Ludopac (6 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

Bien que je n'ai pu le tester à fond cause panne, le boot de mon bi-pro est aussi rapide en 9 qu'en X. Et encore, je n'ai pas installé toutes les extensions du système 9 qui étaient sur mon ancien mac.

Pour info, je vais bénéficier d'un échange standard de machine car le SAV d'Apple ne peut pas me fournir de carte processeurs avant longtemps   *<hr /></blockquote>

Mon pauvre bebert, ça commence à faire long /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2002)

Ce que je veux dire :
Ok pour faire evoluer le systeme, mais la, j'ai l'impression qu'il a perdu sa specificite, son ame. On est sorti du monde Mac pour entrer dans un autre "style". On peut passer du systeme 6 au systeme 9 sans aucun probleme.
Ne pouvait on pas apporter toutes les ameliorations sans pour autant modifier l'ergonomie fabuleuse des Mac? Mais peut etre qu'Apple voulait seduire un tout autre public : les entreprises, les PCeistes, etc.. Enfin, on n'a pas le choix : on s'y fera. 

Au fait, Photoshop 5.5 plante systematiquement sur le bi-pro en configuration Systeme 9 (Oui, je sais, je n'ai qu'a passer a la 7). 40 a 50 pour 100 des CD non industriels ne sont pas reconnus, et plantent carrement la machine. Faut les regraver avec le graveur inclus.


----------



## Ludopac (7 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Mac-Zagor:</font><hr />* Ce que je veux dire :
Ok pour faire evoluer le systeme, mais la, j'ai l'impression qu'il a perdu sa specificite, son ame. On est sorti du monde Mac pour entrer dans un autre "style". On peut passer du systeme 6 au systeme 9 sans aucun probleme.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Mac OS 6 et Mac OS 9 ont les mêmes bases, Mac OS X est lui un système complètement différent. Il semble que tu débutes sous OS X non ? Dans ce cas, je veux bien admettre qui te faudra un petit peu de temps pour t'habituer aux changements. Mais si tu te sens capable de revoir un peu ta façon de travailler en utilisant les évolutions apportées par Mac OS X, je suis certain que d'ici quelque temps tu ne voudras plus revenir à Mac OS 9.


Mon père a lui aussi eu un peu de mal à passer à Mac OS X car ça lui a fait perdre certains de ses repères, mais maintenant il ne veut plus redémarrer sous Mac OS 9. Je crois que tout comme moi, il ne pourrait maintenant plus se passer de tout ce qu'apporte Mac OS X


----------



## Jagger (7 Octobre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Mac OS 6 et Mac OS 9 ont les mêmes bases, Mac OS X est lui un système complètement différent. Il semble que tu débutes sous OS X non ? Dans ce cas, je veux bien admettre qui te faudra un petit peu de temps pour t'habituer aux changements. Mais si tu te sens capable de revoir un peu ta façon de travailler en utilisant les évolutions apportées par Mac OS X, je suis certain que d'ici quelque temps tu ne voudras plus revenir à Mac OS 9.


Mon père a lui aussi eu un peu de mal à passer à Mac OS X car ça lui a fait perdre certains de ses repères, mais maintenant il ne veut plus redémarrer sous Mac OS 9. Je crois que tout comme moi, il ne pourrait maintenant plus se passer de tout ce qu'apporte Mac OS X
 <hr /></blockquote> 

Tout a fait d'accord avec toi !!! Ma mère était sur un os 8.6 et c'est (enfin acheter un nouvel ordi) un IMac G4 17" ... Sont passage a OS X a été très vite fait !!! C'est très intuitife tu verra :-D !!!

Et puis comme  le dis Ludopac : tu bootera plus sous 9


----------



## yoyo (7 Octobre 2002)

Le plus bel example concernant l'évolutivité tout en gardant les mêmes bases est Windows. Et franchement c'est pas réussi du fait que Windows traine derrière lui toutes les faiblesses des anciens système (pour compatibilité).

De ce fait je pense qu'Apple à fait le bon choix en adoptant un UNIX,
personnellement si il n'y avait pas eu OS X, je sais pas si je serai resté encore longtemps sur Mac.

Un système moderne doit avoir une mémoire protégée, une mémoire virtuelle correctement gérée, une fiabilité extrême et un vrai multitache. Ce n'a jamais été le cas des anciens OS d'Apple.

Voilà pourquoi je recommende vivement de passer sous X au plus vite à tout le monde qui peux se le permettre !


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2002)

Dernières nouvelles du front :
Sachant que j'appelle tous les jours ouvrés depuis ma panne du 20/09 :

Apple a accepté un échange standard de mon UC. Elle a fait un avoir à mon revendeur qui doit procéder à l'échange.
J'ai appelé MacWarehouse et on m'a dit que je devais renvoyer "à mes frais" le mac !
Je suis donc en train de "négocier" avec eux pour recevoir une machine neuve avant de retourner celle qui est en panne. En effet, je n'ai pas eu le temps de sauvegarder mes données car la machine a fonctionné à peine une semaine. Alors j'aimerai faire une sauvegarde de l'ancienne machine vers la nouvelle et surtout je n'ai pas à payer le transport.

A+


----------



## bebert (11 Octobre 2002)

Enfin, je vais recevoir demain un bi-pro neuf !

Bientôt sur le refurb d'Apple : un power mac bi 867  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------

